# Poisonous?



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I am thinking probably not a big concern but, can my goats eat (Asparagus densiflorus) 'Sprengeri'?

I read low toxicity in the berries. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## laurajean1966 (Aug 21, 2011)

There are lots of sites out there that tell you what are edible and poisonous to goats, like http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm they have a long list on their site. Hope this helps


----------

